# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με διάδρομο γυμναστικής!!!!

## Βαγγέλης7

Ο διάδρομος μετά από 15 με 20 λεπτά χρήσης αρχίζει και βγάζει μυρωδιά καμμένου τί μπορεί να φταίει??? Αφού αρχίζει και μυρίζει τον κλείνω μετά από πολλές ώρες αφού τον ξαναβάλω σε λειτουργία δεν μυρίζει καμμένο εξ'αρχής αλλά μετά από 15 με 20 λεπτά λειτουργίας αρχίζει να μυρίζει πάλι! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει αλλαγή όλο το μοτέρ ή μόνο κάποιο τμήμα του μοτέρ (π.χ. καρβουνάκια) μήπως είναι η πλακέτα που έχει πρόβλημα??? Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί????

----------


## vasilimertzani

Σπρέι σιλικόνης έχεις βάλει ποτέ; Ποσα κιλά είσαι;
Ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση.

----------


## george89

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη !!! Η μυρωδιά προέρχεται απο το μοτέρ. Αν είναι 2-3 φορές που σου έχει μυρίσει καλώς αλλάζεις μονο τον τάπητα σου τον λυπαίνεις και εισαι οκ. Αν σου μυρίζει πολύ καιρό και το έχεις αφήσει ενδέχετε να έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ. Σίγουρα η μυρωδιά δεν είναι απο την πλακέτα !!!!

----------


## fox_ak

έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την μυρωδιά. Έλεγξα όλο τον διάδρομο για φθορές, σκόνες (άνοιξα το καπάκι του μοτέρ)... όλα καλά. Δοκίμασα να βάλω σιλικόνη και την πάτησα γιατί χαλάρωσα τον διάδρομο και μέχρι να τον ξαναρυθμισω (αν το πέτυχα) τόσο στο δεξια-αριστερα όσο και στο σφίξιμο, μου βγήκε η ψυχή. Τελικά όταν κάνω εγώ ΔΕΝ μυρίζει (90 κιλά) αλλά όταν ανεβαίνει ο αδερφός μου (120) ναι. Είναι θέμα βάρους ή τάπητα;;  Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι φαίνεται φθαρμένος. Το θέμα πάντως τέντωμα ιμάντα με παιδεψε πολύ...

----------

